# J Lo Look



## Phylz01 (Mar 29, 2007)

I was playing with makeup earlier and did a look similar to Jennifer Lopez's in her All I Have video with LL Cool J. I didn't use the same colors since I'm a lot paler than her but I try. Feedback/comments are most welcome!
















*What I Used*

	Eyes
	* MAC Prep and Prime in Light as a base
	* Shimmery white eyeshadow from Kate eyeshadow palette all over as wash
	* MAC Vex on entire eyelid topped with MAc Mulch in the center
	* MAC Fluidline in Black on top and bottom lashlines, inner rim and flicked upwards onto the crease
	* MAC Liquidlast Liner in Point Black on top of the fluidline
	* Ardell falsies on top lashes
	* Bourjois Yes to Volume mascara on bottom lashes
	* MAC Woodwinked and Jane Goldilocks eyeshadow on eyebrows

	Cheeks
	* MAC Sunbasque blush on cheekbones

	Lips
	* Vaseline topped with MAC Underage Lipglass


----------



## User34 (Mar 29, 2007)

U look awesome! Great job!


----------



## breathless (Mar 29, 2007)

omg! you did an amazing job! 
ps. i'm in loove with ll cool j. oh dear.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Mar 29, 2007)

i love it! good job


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 29, 2007)

omg hello JLo!  You look awesome!!


----------



## hishappyending (Mar 29, 2007)

Hahah i was like, where's her picture?! Good job, looks great!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 29, 2007)

oohh ur so pretty. ur eyes look so alike


----------



## bintdaniel (Mar 29, 2007)

great!


----------



## stephbunny (Mar 29, 2007)

ooh i love it! i've always noticed J.Lo's makeup in that video.  You did an awesome job re-creating it!  Can you do a tutorial for us?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 29, 2007)

You did an awesome job, everything is right on, very pretty


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks perfect! Just like hers! Great job


----------



## OliviaChristine (Mar 29, 2007)

This looks great! I love the eyemakeup, very cool.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

seriously girl u have some talent...ur amazing and u just have the look to the "T" lovely lovely lovely look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























TUT REQUEST PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caffy (Mar 29, 2007)

u look amazing and just like J_LO!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 29, 2007)

Thats absolutely gorgeous! Love it


----------



## n_c (Mar 29, 2007)

You totally nailed it...good job!


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh my God, it looks just like hers!  You did an amazing job.:notworthy:   Tutorial please!!!!


----------



## kileencheng (Mar 29, 2007)

wow, you did an amazing job recreating!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 29, 2007)

WOW!!! You look almost exactly like her!  Fantastic job!  You look so beautiful.


----------



## Simi (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow, You've done fantstic job.


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Mar 30, 2007)

U R Hoooot!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 30, 2007)

Not only is everything spot on but you rock it perfectly! It looks great on you!!!


----------



## stardustkitty (Mar 30, 2007)

You totally aced it! Well done, you look gorgeous~!


----------



## Ayustar (Mar 30, 2007)

Funny thing is, your makeup looks much better than hers, or at least you look better in that style of makeup. 

Good work!


----------



## Phylz01 (Mar 30, 2007)

aww thank you so much! Sure I'll try to do a tutorial =)


----------



## snowkei (Mar 30, 2007)

u did a GREAT JOB!!!!!!amazing


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 30, 2007)

love it


----------



## Jayne (Mar 30, 2007)

great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I prefer this mu on you than on JLo


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I prefer this mu on you than on JLo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly what I was going to say! The shimmer colour you've used on your lids is slightly less harsh on your skintone than it is on hers.

Also, the way you've done your lips is MUCH nicer. I've watched this video lots of times and winced at the VERY visible brown lipliner line which, to me, totally ruined the whole look. The lipliner's probably been purposefully done like that for the vid (to echo the strong "lines" in the eye MU perhaps), but it's just that I, personally, hate it, I think it's tacky. 

YOUR m/u is 100 times prettier x


----------



## linkas (Mar 30, 2007)

Stunning! You recreate perfect look! Lovely!!!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 30, 2007)

You look better than JLo! Great job...


----------



## little teaser (Mar 30, 2007)

omg! you look like JLo but better..


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 30, 2007)

My goodness!

Are you sure you arent J-Lo's Makeup artist hahaha


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 30, 2007)

I think you are way prettier than her and that you MU blows hers out of the water. And I am being honest.


----------



## J'adore (Mar 30, 2007)

I love it!!!!! It looks stunning and I think it is better than the original. The lines by JLo's look are too harsh in my opinion. Your look is softer and more glamourous -  great job!!!!!!


----------



## magi (Mar 30, 2007)

I like it muuuuch better on you than on JLo. I have ever hated this look in her video. But on you it´s much cooler. Especially the black line in the crease...


----------



## Glamgirlie (Mar 30, 2007)

Well you did a good job, looks stunning.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow! Amazing job! Yes please do a tutorial!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 30, 2007)

good job!!


----------



## boudoir (Mar 30, 2007)

I think it actually suits you way better than J Lo. i've always thought her eyeshadow was too pale. On you it looks great!


----------



## glamgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 31, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## Coqui (Apr 3, 2007)

That look is so hot!! Amazing job, I love it on you!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 3, 2007)

wow you look just like her!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 3, 2007)

You look much better than JLo!


----------



## creamcookie (May 24, 2007)

Whoa! This may be a bold statement but I swear you look PRETTIER than J Lo!


----------



## Emmi (May 24, 2007)

You look hot!! Love it


----------



## Hilly (May 24, 2007)

wow! you look just like her!


----------



## laura-doll (May 24, 2007)

amazing x


----------



## aziajs (May 24, 2007)

Dead on!


----------



## june19th (May 24, 2007)

I seriously think yours looks _better_ than hers! ha


----------



## prppygrl69 (May 24, 2007)

Wow HELLO!
I've always loved that look in that vid.You did an awesome job recreating it.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 24, 2007)

This looks great & everyone agrees


----------



## yummy411 (May 24, 2007)

omigosh you make this look look better than jlo!!!! hotness!


----------



## Bybs (May 24, 2007)

Spot on.


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 24, 2007)

You look absolutely stunning! You did an excellent job at replicating this look!


----------



## slvrlips (May 24, 2007)

you did a wonderful job very pretty


----------



## aquadisia (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## yoonjungifer (May 25, 2007)

hi! your site is so amazing. i'm proud to say that i'm a frequent visitor!

ps. your tutorials are really helpful as well - i love this look on you!


----------



## KAIA (May 26, 2007)

Damn! which one is JLO??


----------



## Daligani (May 26, 2007)

_Sheeeeeee-it_.. yours looks hotter!!!!


----------

